

Mental Math - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/

======
mquaes
These days we have become so much dependent on the mechanical devices that we
have almost forgotten how to use our mind. We need calculators (if not
computers) to add our shopping bills. Daily life tosses plenty of math
problems our way. Of course, normal calculation can get boring. Here's the
secret: Tricks & Shortcuts. Mental calculation comprises arithmetical
calculations using only the human brain, with no help from calculators,
computers, or even pen and paper.

